# Fall colors



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

The sunrise was even more beautiful than the picture did it justice...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting phorisc. I absolutely love this time of year, even outside of hunting, though the 'change of seasons' is what always triggers my memories of chasing critters in the hills. The dusting of gold, the blush of scarlet, and the blazing red and orange hue's accompanied by the morning chill that wakes the bones deep inside, reminding them of the hunters' time of year...simply love it!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

stillhunterman said:


> Thanks for posting phorisc. I absolutely love this time of year, even outside of hunting, though the 'change of seasons' is what always triggers my memories of chasing critters in the hills. The dusting of gold, the blush of scarlet, and the blazing red and orange hue's accompanied by the morning chill that wakes the bones deep inside, reminding them of the hunters' time of year...simply love it!


no problem  I didnt see many deer or elk but these photos I was able to capture really made my day


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I took one with my dslr as well of the sunrise...perhaps a little better and maybe does it a bit more justice...but really i think you gotta be there to see one of those


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures- I know here in Northern UT you are seeing some great Yellows but the Reds are pretty washed out.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

3 weeks ago the maples were changing up where we hunt and it was amazing with the bright reds standing out.


----------

